# DFDS - Caravan versus Motorhome deals



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

DFDS are currently running a special offer where you can take your caravan on the Newscastle-Amsterdam route for free.

No similar offer available for motorhomes.

I have emailed DFDS asking them if they will be considering offering motorhomers any deals in the future, bringing to their attention that motorhomes take up less space than a car plus caravan.

I will let you know if I hear back from them.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Hezbezm finger ever on the button.... typical Scot but I'm in if it works or I would be if the Diesel to Newcastle did not cost more than a regular crossing from Dover.
Alan


----------

